# Pics finally



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry some of them are so big,I forgot to resize them.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, your goatie is sooo cute!! I am so glad you got one . And I love all of your other animals!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures! Your horse is especially beautiful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy they took forever to load. finaly go it to work.

if you do have them in photobucket or a place like it I do suggest going in and resizing them for our dial up members to be able to see.


your goat is beautiful! congratulations


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Love your goat's markings.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you!  Does anyone have an idea of what breed or age she may be? I think shes an Alpine cross,but Im not sure with what,Id say Boer because of the white and she does have a spot of red on her,but shes only about knee high,so maybe Pygmy?? :?:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I thougth Kiko when I saw her.

how old is she?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I dont know,the people I got her from didnt know either, they'd only had her for a little over a month. :?: Also, how do I make one of those pics an avatar?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try reading this and if you have any questions you can pm me

http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=72


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Cute goat Ashley!! Glad you got one!

I'd say she is either a Boer/Alpine cross or a Boer/Kiko cross. :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd say it's either a boer/pygmy or boar/kiko cross.If she was part alpine and part boar she would be larger.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Boers can be quite short though. :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say she does have some Pygmy in her, and maybe a little Boer or Alpine. Not sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her ears are quite erect so that is why I doubt the boer - plus her body type doesnt fit a boer in my oppion.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a doeling out here that is 45% Kiko/42.5% Boer/12.5% Nubian and she has erect ears like that. I have to say though....I was shocked that Bianca's ears are just as erect as her sire's! :lol: 

I haven't seen a goat that has a dark head and a white body that doesn't have Boer in it, but I know that doesn't mean there aren't goats out there colored like that without Boer in them.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  So,I guess it'd be safe to say she's a little of this and that. :wink: lol


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, a real Heinz 57! LOL . She is very pretty! And she looks really sweet.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

lol Thanks.  Yes,she is.


----------

